# Fishing at sea rim state park



## Mike brewer (Mar 8, 2017)

My son and I are going to camp at sea rim state parks March 18th thru 20th. We are wanting to do some surf or shore fishing while we are there. Preferably we are wanting to fish for specks and flounder. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as we have never saltwater fished before. Thanks.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

It was late when you posted so hopefully someone will help out. There are Redfish over there, use cut mullet. Also if you get a chance stop by Seapony Bait and Tackle in Winnie and ask Rick what the best setup is and he'll hoook you up.


----------



## Mike brewer (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks so much. We are really pumped about coming down to do some saltwater fishing.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Sea Rim is a nice quite state park. Don't forget to check out Sabine Pass Battle Ground. 
Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

First off, Welcome! Second, skip going to Winnie unless you are coming from Houston. Winnie is way out of the way to get to Sea Rim. You wont be catching any flounder in the surf. If you want flounder check out the Keith Lake fish pass. You'll pass it on your way to sea rim. Also, there is another spot further past the 4way in Sabine Pass that is know for flounders but you will most likely need 4 wheel drive to access that spot.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Get your son and yourself some wading shoes/boots. I've encountered a shell bottom in the surf there in the past. The elevated trails are pretty neat and the attendants very friendly. Bring mosquito spray. As was mentioned, don't go thru Winnie if coming from Arkansas. I suggest an app called Waze.


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome to the madness! Arkansas is a long way to go to find out you need to move to the coast. I'm just teasing ya.
Don't be shy about asking the park rangers/attendants questions. I've never been tot that particular park, but in my experience at other parks, they are very knowledgeable and willing to share. 
Good luck


----------



## Mike brewer (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's help. This info. will help us a great deal in pointing us in a good direction to have a great weekend with my son.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Pretty nice weather this weekend, let us know how it went when you get in.


----------

